# Pirelli Disused Buildings (Burton-on-Trent)



## joesef (Jan 25, 2013)

You may have seen the reports on the buildings, on here. The buildings are to be demolished next month.

http://www.burtonmail.co.uk/News/Demolition-to-start-on-warehouses-next-month-20130125151113.htm


----------



## Seahorse (Jan 25, 2013)

Moved to the General Stuff forum as it's not a report.


----------

